# New and Improved!



## BKiddo (Sep 21, 2020)

Hi!

New member here! Married 10 years with two young kids. No shortage of marital issues in this relationship! Over the past 5 years, I feel like I’ve done a lot of work to become the next (and hopefully improved) version of myself. I’m inspired by people who balance humility and courage, and who embrace others for who they are and where they’re at. While my life feels pretty traditional, I’m anything but!


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

Hi. Welcome.


----------

